# My newest large male stud marble motoro



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Just picked up 3 more marbles and wow what patterns here is my big and fat male now I have 6 of them 3 male 3 female and all are stunning thank you Canadian Aquatics


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow!!!! sweet markings


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Bob. And I love the FRT as well. Ate 1/4 apple already.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

And that male will only get better. The marking grows from none to now during the months I have had him.

And if you think the marking is nice on this male, wait till you see the female...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...very nice.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

They are all doing well too and that filter rocks. I'm glad the pig is doing well!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

take some pics of my male! ya bugger hahahah!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok I'll do it when I get home he's in a nice tank with his lover


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats right! his nickname is Mr.Sexy!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

good looking marble! lets see a full tank shot!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya & mr.sexy!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is mr sexy just waking up from his nap time


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

hey Ben here is mr sexy and mr juru cat also


----------

